# Empfehlungsliste von Geschäften



## EddyLeopold (16. April 2021)

Moin zusammen!

Gab es nicht mal eine Liste mit Mountainbike Geschäften hier in der Region. Außer Lucky Bike und co..
Finde ich gerade nicht wieder. Bielefeld Umkreis 80km oder ähnliches.


----------



## dark.5 (4. Juni 2021)

Hallo,
würde mich gerne an die Frage anhängen. Speziell bräuchte ich nen Laden der super Laufräder zentrieren kann. Also nicht einfach bissel an den Speichennippel rumdrehen bis es irgendwie passt, sondern anständig.
Wär super wenn es da was gäbe, hab nämlich keine Lust den Radsatz per DHL durch die Gegend zu schicken  

Schon mal Danke vorab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 519983 (7. Juni 2021)

moin ,hier mal was :









						FahrRad Möhring GmbH - Dein  freundlich kompetenter Bikeshop
					

Mountainbike, Global Racing XXX, Fahrrad, MTB, E-Bike, Radreisen, Werkstatt, Service, Inspektion, Hollandrad, Kinderräder, Kinderfahrrad, Downhill, Reise, Freundlich, Shop, Kult, Zufriedenheit




					www.fahrrad-moehring.de
				












						Wir sind für euch da!
					

Viele neue MTB und E-MTB bikes von Rocky Mountain, Orbea und Scott schon in unserem Ladenlokal in der Ritterstrasse 13!



					www.radstand-bielefeld.de


----------



## detlefracing (11. Juni 2021)

Möhring kann man empfehlen


----------



## dark.5 (24. Juni 2021)

FahrRad Möhring sieht gut aus. Und liegt auch noch praktisch neben der A33. Komm ich eh öfters vorbei. Werd ich ausprobieren.
Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## EddyLeopold (24. Juni 2021)

Hänge mal liquid-life aus Brilon mit ran.


----------

